# Dairy Farm and Business 10 acre For Sale



## jucal (Jan 27, 2003)

Small dairy farm for sale. Established customers. Milking dairy cows and goats and selling milk and dairy products direct to the public. Huge barn 30x60 with loft for hay storage and 10x40 loafing shed with added 20x24 shed on back. Goat milking parlor in larger barn. Separate smaller barn for milking parlor for milking cows. Chicken coop with large fenced area for free range poultry. Green house, two established garden lots. Three bedroom two bath house with guest house on property. Large two car carport. Pipe fence on some and field fence on all the rest. Fenced and cross fenced for rotational grazing. Small pond. Some pictures can be seen on website www.oklahomarawmilk.com or e-mail [email protected] 918-371-5367. More pictures can be furnished for serious inquiries. This property is located in a great location just 30 min. north of Tulsa, Ok. at Talala Ok. Asking price $229,000.00. We would like to sell this to someone who wants to carry on with the business as we have so many loyal customers that are willing to drive a great distance for fresh wholesome food for their families. Willing to let one cow and 6 goats go with the property with possibility of more cows if interested. 
Thanks,
Judy


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Is it a grade A certified dairy or are you just selling raw milk direct to the public?


----------



## jucal (Jan 27, 2003)

It is not grade A and we are selling direct to the public. However it wouldn't take much to make it grade A.


----------

